# There goes the neighborhood!



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I told you about a month ago that Dad (Reel Time's Dad) was wanting to find a waterfront house at Lake Livingston. It's official!
Kickapoo Duke has a new neighbor! The "sheriff" gave us the grand tour of Onalaska and personally drove us around to get our utilities turned on. He let us borrow some needed furniture as we didn't even have a chair or mattress to sleep on. The rain kept us from moving furniture but hopefully it will be dry for next week. He had a very cool sign made as a housewarming gift. Kickapoo Duke, thank you for your hospitality and I know you and Dad will have some great fishing stories to tell. (Or lies as the case may be!) LOL!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm glad to have you and Ernie for neighbors, even if it is part-time. I look forward to many fishing trips. As soon as Ernie closed on the house, he was out fishing off his bank and caught a nice LMB. I couldn't resist having the sign made up at Trade Days in Livingston for Ernie to hang in his new place. If you look between our heads, you can see my place way back there.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations Carol and Ernie! There's nothing like having a place on the lake!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

At least he already knows the Sheriff.......LOL

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's cool...very cool. Hope to fish with you guys and see you out on the water. Welcome to the Lake!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to your home away from home. We have 30 years of great memories on the lake. Now that we have our 9th granddaughter on the way, our two bedrooms are a little small, but we manage to sleep 20+ on the floor and no one would miss those family times for anything.
And I have the best neighbors in the world. I don't even know my neighbors in town, but we travel a thousand miles for the weddings of our lakehouse neighbor's kids.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

FANTASTIC!! Hope3 to see you guys more. Does this mean another boat for the lake or does your boat forget about east Matty?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

That is great! Congrat's!:cheers:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to lovely Kickapoo Creek!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm glad to have you and Ernie for neighbors, even if it is part-time. I look forward to many fishing trips. As soon as Ernie closed on the house, he was out fishing off his bank and caught a nice LMB. I couldn't resist having the sign made up at Trade Days in Livingston for Ernie to hang in his new place. If you look between our heads, you can see my place way back there.


Thanks again Duke! Yeah it took him about 15 minutes with my favorite worm to catch those bass. They were nice and fat too.



Pet Spoon said:


> Congratulations Carol and Ernie! There's nothing like having a place on the lake!


Thanks!



driftfish20 said:


> At least he already knows the Sheriff.......LOL
> 
> The Sheriff is his best buddy up there!
> 
> Congrats to both of you!!


Thanks!



Meadowlark said:


> That's cool...very cool. Hope to fish with you guys and see you out on the water. Welcome to the Lake!


Thanks for the welcome MDL. Dad will love it there. I might even enjoy it!



markbrumbaugh said:


> Welcome to your home away from home. We have 30 years of great memories on the lake. Now that we have our 9th granddaughter on the way, our two bedrooms are a little small, but we manage to sleep 20+ on the floor and no one would miss those family times for anything.
> And I have the best neighbors in the world. I don't even know my neighbors in town, but we travel a thousand miles for the weddings of our lakehouse neighbor's kids.


I have not met any neighbors yet. I hope they are great.



Boomhauer75 said:


> That is great! Congrat's!:cheers:


Thanks!



wwind3 said:


> Welcome to lovely Kickapoo Creek!


We have a great view of Kickapoo!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> FANTASTIC!! Hope3 to see you guys more. Does this mean another boat for the lake or does your boat forget about east Matty?


I have a feeling that my boat will be staying at Livingston. I don't want it to forget all the fun times it had in E. Matty though. I might have to take it there for vacations! LOL!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations, I wonder what my wife would say if I told her we were moving to the lake??? Hummm... I'd have to wear my fishing helmet when I did!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I knew it was just a matter of time. Congrats to you and him.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats on the move, I'm jealous.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Congrats my dream house on a lake hasnt come true Yet*
*that is a beautiful place hope they have many many more memoriesto add to their collection great start with grat neighbors *


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I knew it was just a matter of time. Congrats to you and him.


You are a wise man Bobby.
I don't want a divorce, just two boyfriends.
Freshwater was my first love and has been courting me again.
That doesn't mean that I will forget about Sargent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad that it worked out! Drove by there today (kind of) on Hwy 190 on our way to church. Once you get settled in, then we'll stop by to say Hi.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> Congratulations, I wonder what my wife would say if I told her we were moving to the lake??? Hummm... I'd have to wear my fishing helmet when I did!


All you need to do is figure out to let it be her idea! She will love it.



johnmyjohn said:


> Congrats on the move, I'm jealous.


Sounds like we need another fish fry in the spring.



saltylady said:


> *Congrats my dream house on a lake hasnt come true Yet*
> *that is a beautiful place hope they have many many more memoriesto add to their collection great start with grat neighbors *


Thanks!



Danny O said:


> Glad that it worked out! Drove by there today (kind of) on Hwy 190 on our way to church. Once you get settled in, then we'll stop by to say Hi.


If you were on the 190 bridge you can see the boat house. Stop on by even if we aren't settled in. You might want to bring a couple of chairs to sit in!! LOL!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds wonderful RT, congratulations!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Conratulations, I know oyu will enjoy.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Some of my best memories of the lakehouse were when we had no furniture and sat on the floor around the fireplace. Darn cold that winter.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats, on your lake house. welcome....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Dad is excited about this place. I can't wait for him to get up there and start enjoying it. Still working on getting some furniture. Beds will be delivered on Thursday I hope. 
Hey Duke, are you hungry yet? I heard you got off of your "diet" last weekend!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Alright.....come on lets meet at Rockin Ranch.... maybe a dance at buster's. now i ve got all kinds of new neighbors to pick on. Here i ve got some pics I think ernie would like to see.....he should be having a blast right now fishing. But i have a feeling he's moving chairs, clothes, washer, dryer....all work and no plays will make you old especially with the best fishing is out the back door. we'llsee y'all round the lake I am sure...quite often I put in at boat ramp 1 so i am close.
These are for ernie:


----------

